# Vote for ASF!



## Joe Blow (4 August 2007)

Hi everyone,

CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.

I may win a block of chocolate or something! 

Thanks!


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 August 2007)

so when and where do we divvy up the block of chocolate ?


----------



## Pat (4 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> so when and where do we divvy up the block of chocolate ?



Hope its hazelnut chocolate. You have my vote ASF!


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> so when and where do we divvy up the block of chocolate ?




It's mine... alll miiiiiiiiiine! Mwahahahahaahahaha! 

We're at the top of the list too so ASF gets the donkey vote!


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> It's mine... alll miiiiiiiiiine! Mwahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> We're at the top of the list too so ASF gets the donkey vote!



Mwahahahahaahahaha! ??? lol   Mwahahahahaahahaha! ??
you spent too long in Transylvania on your last trip m8 lol

as for donkey vote - quick! - rename it Aardvark stock forums !!


----------



## drillinto (4 August 2007)

Today ASF had 10,420 members. Congratulations, Joe !


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2007)

drillinto said:


> Today ASF had 10,420 members. Congratulations, Joe !




Thanks!


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 August 2007)

drillinto said:


> Today ASF had 10,420 members. Congratulations, Joe !




Well Done to ASF and especially Joe



Pat said:


> Hope its hazelnut chocolate. You have my vote ASF!




I hope it is Snack!!!



Joe Blow said:


> It's mine... alll miiiiiiiiiine! Mwahahahahaahahaha!
> 
> We're at the top of the list too so ASF gets the donkey vote!




No common Joe, remember to share amongst the kiddies...




Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.
> 
> ...




How can the other site have more votes!!!! Common ASF'ers

..and Joe, I'm just happy with just a few small squares off the block...like below....yummie!!!!

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## Kimosabi (4 August 2007)

There's other forums?!?!?

I'm outa here, bye........


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> How can the other site have more votes!!!! Common ASF'ers




I think they started a thread first on the poll. 



Damuzzdu said:


> ..and Joe, I'm just happy with just a few small squares off the block...like below....yummie!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Muzz




Okay, since you said nice things about ASF you get two pieces off the block.


----------



## sam76 (4 August 2007)

Top stocks has taken the lead....


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.
> 
> ...




I voted for ASF 479 times so I want a greater percentage of the block or something than everyone else! :



p.s. just joshing


----------



## Joe Blow (4 August 2007)

sam76 said:


> Top stocks has taken the lead....




We're gaining on them! :


----------



## Kimosabi (4 August 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> There's other forums?!?!?
> 
> I'm outa here, bye........




I didn't like the other forums, I'm back...


----------



## Julia (4 August 2007)

Duly voted, Joe.  Unless it's real Belgian chocolate you can keep my share.


----------



## Boyou (4 August 2007)

Hey Joe!
Just did some delving into Compareshares list and came up with this

Aus Stock Forums: Members 6000... Free to join ..voting 37%
Top Stocks:          Members 14,000 Cost $200.... voting  44%
HotCopper:          Members  22000 Free to join   voting 6%

Never really liked statistics..but I understand these!Must be some lazy buggers on HP and some well heeled buggers on TS

ASF is a shoe in..you have my vote


Cheers Ya'll


----------



## reece55 (4 August 2007)

By the way guys, you can actually vote more than once if you erase the cookie the site puts in your browser....... Not that I would encourage anyone to do such a thing


----------



## surfingman (4 August 2007)

reece55 said:


> By the way guys, you can actually vote more than once if you erase the cookie the site puts in your browser....... Not that I would encourage anyone to do such a thing



Think it logs my IP can't vote more than once :-(


----------



## Magdoran (4 August 2007)

I see ASF has moved from 30% vs Top $tocks at 50% to ASF at 38% vs Top $tocks at 42% - wow, and that was from ealy this afternoon to just now…  not far now to take the lead!

Shows the power of ASF!  Joe puts out a post this afternoon and look at the result.

What are other people thinking?  I had a look at Top $tocks, and it’s an appalling site!  You actually have a restriction on posting unless you PAY THEM!  I didn’t like it at all, badly thought out, not intuitive like ASF, poor quality posts, let alone having a silly ranking system!

Where is the derivative area?  - There’s only CFDs… 

There is no comparison at all… and this is the main competition.

If they win this, it’s rigged!


Mag

GO ASF!!!


----------



## Boyou (4 August 2007)

Perhaps the "Best test" is not how many members  a forum has

or how much you pay...or not..

BUT(And everyone could answer this their own way)

 Why you keep posting..Why you feel others value your opinion..Why you have confidence in the opinions of others...et al .

Compareshares has this little gem for to offer about ASF:

"Easy to use, independent forum. Aussie Stock Forums has a group of very active and knowledgeable traders. Private messaging available. Australian forum."

I like the Independant tag(Very Important) ..Knowledgeable? ...mostly..and I would add the forum accomodates the inexperienced pretty well.(including myself).....IMHO 

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Sean K (4 August 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> I didn't like the other forums, I'm back...



Welcome back kimosabi.


----------



## CanOz (4 August 2007)

Well theres my vote for ASF Joe. I couldn't care less if we win, its that obvious to me that this site is the winner. You guys have been my home away from home...many thanks Joe, the mods, and all the regulars!

Cheers and good trading,

CanOz


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 August 2007)

Done. I've voted.

41:40 at the moment.

Had a look at the other site - can't see anything without becoming a member. Anything like that makes me immediately suspicious. 

Not that I'm planning on going there. Actually I've never heard of it before so just thought I'd have a look.

Must say I've learnt more on ASF than any other stock forum. It's not the quantity of the posts that counts but the _quality_. There's a huge amount of knowledge on this forum both financial and non-financial related.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 August 2007)

reece55 said:


> By the way guys, you can actually vote more than once if you erase the cookie the site puts in your browser....... Not that I would encourage anyone to do such a thing





roflpmsl....... we're 42 to 39


----------



## Porper (5 August 2007)

My first ever visit to a forum was Hotcopper because it came up on a search.I couldn't believe the quality (or lack of) the posts.

If anybody votes for that site they need phsychological help 

No comparison, ASF the best of the public forums by a mile.


----------



## Mazrox (5 August 2007)

My vote is in. Thanks to Baggy who posted on RMS the day they made their big announcement a couple of months ago. Would never have found ASF otherwise (I googled RMS news). Great forum for all of us on the learning curve - esp those of us who haven't been doing this for long (8 mths for me).

I am totally addicted now! Can't go half a day without checking the latest on ASF.

Thanks everyone, and GOOD LUCK JOE!

Maz


----------



## Agentm (5 August 2007)

joe, why is bigmoney pm'ing your clients? asking to go to their data base?

i ge a lot of pm,s  but this is the first from another forum solicitong me to look at them.. is this usual in the forum business??


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2007)

Agentm said:


> joe, why is bigmoney pm'ing your clients? asking to go to their data base?
> 
> i ge a lot of pm,s  but this is the first from another forum solicitong me to look at them.. is this usual in the forum business??



 

Holey smoke!! That's direct marketing gone crazy! If not quite unethical.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> It's mine... alll miiiiiiiiiine! Mwahahahahaahahaha! !



isn't that what they say about the Fed govt taking over states matters - that they've taken up mining.?
that's mine , that's mine, and pretty soon that'll be mine ? 
pretty week joke but what's new 

same as you kennas on the "cold call" sales pitch - open mind notwithstanding, I'll probably stick with the devil I know .
Mwahahahahaahahaha! 
(hell you can't vote for everyone)


----------



## Joe Blow (5 August 2007)

Agentm said:


> joe, why is bigmoney pm'ing your clients? asking to go to their data base?
> 
> i ge a lot of pm,s  but this is the first from another forum solicitong me to look at them.. is this usual in the forum business??




This individual has now had his account suspended. I do not approve of any attempt to spam ASF members via the PM system.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 August 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words about ASF!

It's always good to get positive feedback and to know that people enjoy the site! 

Makes all the hard work worth it!


----------



## juiceman (5 August 2007)

I think ASF at 42% has hit the leade
         TS at  38%


----------



## Joe Blow (5 August 2007)

Other forums are launching retaliatory strikes.  We've slipped back into second place.

If you haven't voted for ASF already please do so here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Your support is appreciated!


----------



## Damuzzdu (5 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Other forums are launching retaliatory strikes.  We've slipped back into second place.
> 
> If you haven't voted for ASF already please do so here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> Your support is appreciated!




Joe,

Here, http://compareshares.com.au/forum_home.php it says...

"more than 6000 members"   like how old is that. I think u should email them and ask that they bring their site upto date with the correct member numbers for ASF.......10436 and counting 

Regards
Muzz

PS...We are just 1% behind


----------



## nizar (5 August 2007)

Boyou said:


> Hey Joe!
> Just did some delving into Compareshares list and came up with this
> 
> Aus Stock Forums: Members 6000... Free to join ..voting 37%
> ...




I thought hot copper had about 70,000 members??


----------



## nizar (5 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Other forums are launching retaliatory strikes.  We've slipped back into second place.
> 
> If you haven't voted for ASF already please do so here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> Your support is appreciated!




Hi Joe.

Sorry but i had to vote for S/S.

LOL joke.

I voted ASF and we are now 41/41 tied with top stocks. They must be pretty good over there. Maybe i'll go check them out.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 August 2007)

nizar said:


> I thought hot copper had about 70,000 members??



Perhaps they're only counting the members who have made at least one sensible post that isn't simply ramping?


----------



## Joe Blow (5 August 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> "more than 6000 members"   like how old is that. I think u should email them and ask that they bring their site upto date with the correct member numbers for ASF.......10436 and counting




Yes, will contact them this week and see if I can get them to update ASF's statistics.

Thanks Muzz!


----------



## bingk6 (5 August 2007)

41% each to ASF and Topstock. Keep this up and we'll run all over them.

Go ASF!!!!!!!


----------



## black_bird2 (5 August 2007)

As new as I am, I am enjoying the information found within this forum and do not wish to test the waters in other forums. Vote submitted.


----------



## doctorj (5 August 2007)

ASF down to topstocks 38-42 a few minutes ago.

Come on folks, we're free!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (5 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.
> 
> ...





DONE !!

Best thing about ASF so far is that it doesn't drop to petty squabbles and many %3#@&^* and A**H(8&# quotes as with Yahoo Finance etc etc and even etc...

Thanks Joe, Moderators and Valued Contributors


----------



## hangseng (5 August 2007)

Old Gold Rum'n'Raisin please, I love chocolate!  You got my vote!

Great site, great people and information even if I do get moderated occasionally  Great balance 

Surprised to see topstocks where it is, ASF is all over it.

Got to be worth at least a row


----------



## >Apocalypto< (5 August 2007)

Gave a vote guys.

will vote again tomorrow, any chance of a piece of that chocolate Joe???


----------



## drmb (5 August 2007)

down 40-42 but if you come up on top can you email me my piece of choc? Thanks and BR


----------



## Joe Blow (6 August 2007)

Looks like my block of chocolate may be in doubt! We have slipped back into 2nd place again. Always the bridesmaid, never the bride. 

Lets pound them with another barrage of votes. 

If you haven't already, please vote for ASF for forum of the year: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## Gundini (6 August 2007)

Come on guys!

Those who haven't voted yet please do so now and support Joe and his good work... Only 1% behind Top Stocks, and this Forum is better by lengths!


----------



## jtb (6 August 2007)

38% all atm.
I accidently voted twice


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 August 2007)

Did I read it right we're neck and neck Cmon ASF'ers
http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## nioka (6 August 2007)

jtb said:


> 38% all atm.
> I accidently voted twice




YOU CAN'T VOTE TWICE. YOU WILL SEE A NOTE TO SAY YOU HAVE VOTED TWICE AND YOUR VOTE ISNT COUNTED. If you could vote twice HC would be leading for sure.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 August 2007)

39% to 38%, ASF in the lead...keep it up folks.


----------



## jtb (6 August 2007)

nioka said:


> YOU CAN'T VOTE TWICE. YOU WILL SEE A NOTE TO SAY YOU HAVE VOTED TWICE AND YOUR VOTE ISNT COUNTED. If you could vote twice HC would be leading for sure.




So I would have thought.
As I voted yesterday, out of curiousity I thought I'd test the system while I was eating my toast.....


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 August 2007)

38% a piece...neck a neck...if you haven't voted...please do so!

Its far more rewarding than watching the ASX meltdown


----------



## Gembira (6 August 2007)

Am new and still finding my way around this site but I'm finding it very friendly


----------



## bhutos (6 August 2007)

equal first??? jesus dude.. not bad.


----------



## Magdoran (6 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Looks like my block of chocolate may be in doubt! We have slipped back into 2nd place again. Always the bridesmaid, never the bride.
> 
> Lets pound them with another barrage of votes.
> 
> If you haven't already, please vote for ASF for forum of the year: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php



This is looking to be a tight race, ASF and TS neck and neck!


----------



## purple (6 August 2007)

Yep. voted.
I see the Choc is long gone...only the wrapper left by the number of posts asking for it.


----------



## jammin (6 August 2007)

ASF has hit the lead by 1%
Keep the momentum going.


----------



## insider (6 August 2007)

Topstocks isn't that good... I rate Hot copper better than them but above all Aussie stock forums is the best. It purely comes down to this... The moderators and the level of contribution members make... Kudos to every one...  Give yourselves a pat on the back... And now think about how much money you lost today... lol... Don't get too cocky lol


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 August 2007)

ASF, ASF, ASF, Oh **** i think mister market is coming :hide:


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 August 2007)

39% to 36%...ASF is hitting it's straps now...it's all about stamina...keep those votes rolling in!


----------



## ZacR (6 August 2007)

Just voted. This forum is fantastic. 
Everyone who is a member or who uses this forum has a duty to vote considering it is maintained free of charge to everyone.

By the way, when do the votes actually close ??


----------



## Gundini (6 August 2007)

Very good question!

I can't find out on there website... 

39% ASF v 36% TS so far....

Vote Here  http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## Magdoran (7 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> Very good question!
> 
> I can't find out on there website...
> 
> ...



It's back to 38% to 37%, and the other sites are moving up as well!


----------



## SevenFX (7 August 2007)

You've got my Vote JB. Done.

I normally eat chocolate by the 250g block, but given the number of members here, I will forfit any cube allocated.

38% on Top when I looked.
http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 August 2007)

Could this be a cleverly disguised marketing stunt...I'd never even heard of the other forum until three days ago!

As you can see, it's still close.  If you haven't voted yet please do so!

ASX.G


----------



## jurn (7 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Could this be a cleverly disguised marketing stunt...I'd never even heard of the other forum until three days ago!
> 
> As you can see, it's still close.  If you haven't voted yet please do so!
> 
> ASX.G




The other one has annoying foxtel ads on it 

good luck ASF!!


----------



## ekman (7 August 2007)

JB,Thanks for this top forum. Almost all posts here are very informative though sometimes biased towards what the people hold (human nature). The moderators and you have done a very good job of keeping the 'bastards honest' from hyping any stock
tops


----------



## jammin (7 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Could this be a cleverly disguised marketing stunt...I'd never even heard of the other forum until three days ago!
> ASX.G



The forum of the year competition has proved, for me,to be a very effective way of letting forum users know of other forums available.
Having spent a few hours researching the competition, I have a greater appreciation of the quality of posts and the layout of ASF.
Joe, you deserve to get that chocolate bar and to keep it all to yourself.


----------



## Gundini (7 August 2007)

jammin said:


> The forum of the year competition has proved, for me,to be a very effective way of letting forum users know of other forums available.




Competition is good and healthy!

At the end of the day, the cream rises to the top...

Sure it would be nice to win Joe, but win, lose, or draw, I for one aint going anywhere.

Vote Here http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## The Mint Man (7 August 2007)

Were even in the lead on 33%.
Hot copper is going **** on just 9%. No wonder, its a **** forum. Navigation is very hard on that site IMO that is the main reason I dont go there.

Go ASF


----------



## Joe Blow (7 August 2007)

Thanks again for all your words of support everyone! They really are appreciated!

We are back to tied first place so if you haven't voted yet, please take a moment to show your support for ASF. One other forum in particular is making a concerted effort to ensure we don't take out first place. 

Lets fight back! 

Vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## LetItRide (7 August 2007)

My vote is in, good work to all of those behind this site it's a wealth of information.


----------



## rub92me (7 August 2007)

Hehehe, I put us in front again: 33-32%!


----------



## drmb (7 August 2007)

SS creeping up from behind but cannot understand how TS gets into the frame?


----------



## Gundini (8 August 2007)

Goodmorning All ASFers, 

Tis the time to vote for Australia's Best Stock Forum...

If you haven't done so, please show your support now...

Vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Currently:

30% ASF 
29% Top Stocks
23% ShareScene


----------



## noirua (8 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> Goodmorning All ASFers,
> 
> Tis the time to vote for Australia's Best Stock Forum...
> 
> ...




************Vote for ASF*************


----------



## doctorj (8 August 2007)

Aussie Stock Forums   30% 
ShareScene   25% 
Top Stocks   28% 
Others 17%



Sharescene is finishing fast, but ASF is still ahead by a nose. If you feel ASF is the pick of the bunch, please take the time to ensure the forum and Joe get the recognition they deserve by going to http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and making your voice heard. 

Thanks!


----------



## theasxgorilla (8 August 2007)

Ladies and Gents,

IF you haven't yet voted to show your support for ASF please do so! 

http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

Its a close race, so every vote must count.

ASX.G


----------



## Pat (8 August 2007)

Remember guy's no cheating, If you have access to several IP addreses etc.


----------



## Gundini (9 August 2007)

I have backed a few Pony's in my time, but none that have come home as fast as ShareScene... They must have a huge rev up on their site 

29% ASF
28% ShareScene
26% Top Stocks

Vote Here http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## The Mint Man (9 August 2007)

It would seem that you can vote more than once? I went there to see what the score was and it wanted me to vote again 
I know you can click on view results but shouldn't it remember who voted in the first place?


----------



## Gundini (9 August 2007)

I would think they register your IP address, therefore only able to vote once.

Surely 

Vote Here http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## Mousie (9 August 2007)

On my 2nd vote attempt:

"It looks like you have already voted. Your vote was not counted."


----------



## 1978mable (9 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> I have backed a few Pony's in my time, but none that have come home as fast as ShareScene... They must have a huge rev up on their site
> 
> 29% ASF
> 28% ShareScene
> ...




Gundini,

SS
"Best Share Forum Time to vote!" 
Post=37 Views=961 
Created=06/08/07 07:07am 

ASF
"Vote for ASF!"
Post=83 Views=2,033 
Created= 04/08/07 05:20 PM

So the speed of votes for ShareScene aren't due to any mass "rev up"... To be honest looking at the above stats, ASF have promoted getting people to vote twice as hard


----------



## doctorj (9 August 2007)

It's all in good fun, and really as long as TS or HC don't win, all of us have something to smile about.


----------



## Gundini (9 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> Gundini,
> 
> SS
> "Best Share Forum Time to vote!"
> ...




Fair enough, those figures don't lie, anyway, as the good doctor said, "It's all in good fun"

Maybe it is just the weight of numbers?

10544 members ASF

13552 members ShareScene


----------



## noirua (9 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> I have backed a few Pony's in my time, but none that have come home as fast as ShareScene... They must have a huge rev up on their site
> 
> 29% ASF
> 28% ShareScene
> ...





***********Vote for ASF!***********


----------



## bingk6 (9 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> Maybe it is just the weight of numbers?
> 
> 10544 members ASF
> 
> 13552 members ShareScene




Maybe this will get Joe to rethink the "one account per person" :::

GO ASF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best Forum in Aust, bar NONE !!


----------



## noirua (9 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.
> 
> ...





@@@@@@@@@@@@@Vote for ASF! thanks, you'r a *


----------



## drmb (9 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> It's all in good fun, and really as long as TS or HC don't win, all of us have something to smile about.



Think SS is not a bad forum, but TS is not really useful for me, prefer AFS. HC  seems nowhere


----------



## insider (9 August 2007)

There's not enough moderating in HC to make it a good forum... people there have multiple accounts as well...


----------



## noirua (9 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> CompareShares has a poll running, asking people to cast their vote for the best stockmarket forum in Australia. We are currently running second, so if you have a moment pop over to: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php and cast your vote for ASF.
> 
> ...





*@&$+~#* Vote for ASF -


----------



## purple (9 August 2007)

noirua said:


> *@&$+~#* Vote for ASF -




hey hey...steady on the excitement there Noirua..

the *@&$+~#* is read as harsh expletives and curses, which I'm sure you don't mean!!


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 August 2007)

_"Voting closes at midnight AEST Friday *30th November*"_

Like trading for many, its not a sprint, its a marathon...keep those votes rolling in! 

http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## The Mint Man (10 August 2007)

Mousie said:


> On my 2nd vote attempt:
> 
> "It looks like you have already voted. Your vote was not counted."




well ive voted 3 times now (just to make sure Im not crazy) and I have never got that message.
However I did vote on 3 different days, I just tried to vote twice in a row and it didnt let me do that. So maybe you can vote on different days I dunno.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (10 August 2007)

Looks like we're back into second place. Sharescene have staged a remarkable comeback. Thanks for all your support! 

If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.

Vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

And here's the story CompareShares did on the poll: http://compareshares.com.au/case4.php

Hope you are all having a great evening! :alcohol:


----------



## sails (10 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Looks like we're back into second place. Sharescene have staged a remarkable comeback. Thanks for all your support!
> 
> If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...




I was surprised to read in that article that only 317 members from ASF had voted 

I'm not big on posting due to other demands on my time, but it only took a couple of seconds to vote.

So hopefully, Joe, the night shift will show their support


----------



## noirua (11 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Looks like we're back into second place. Sharescene have staged a remarkable comeback. Thanks for all your support!
> 
> If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...





With the present turmoil in markets it is so easy to forget your vote. Be a * and vote for ASF.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Looks like we're back into second place. Sharescene have staged a remarkable comeback. Thanks for all your support!
> 
> If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.
> 
> Vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php





Hi everyone, it's neck and neck, your vote is needed. As always, everyone who votes for ASF becomes a *


----------



## doctorj (12 August 2007)

ASF is down to SS, bottom of the 9th. 

30-31.


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Looks like we're back into second place. Sharescene have staged a remarkable comeback. Thanks for all your support!
> 
> If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...





"I had a Dream",  All those who voted for ASF eventually became *'s of the investment scene. Those who voted for one of the others became sad investors, eventually living their lives in poverty. So much for an investment dream or is it the magic of ASF?


----------



## theasxgorilla (12 August 2007)

> "At the time of writing, Aussie Stock Forums was leading with 29% of the votes, or 317 votes, followed by ShareScene with 310 votes, and Top Stocks in third place with 259 votes."




We have over 10,000 members at ASF and only 317 votes?!?! 

As the saying goes, don't put off until tomorrow what you can do this instant.

http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> We have over 10,000 members at ASF and only 317 votes?!?!
> 
> As the saying goes, don't put off until tomorrow what you can do this instant.
> 
> http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php




Ah yes, and many a friend or work colleague may wish to include a vote for ASF. Afterall, a moments look at the others, after being shut out of "sharescene and Hotcopper" as they are falsed to become a member, they will soon find the friendly open atmosphere at ASF, the best.


----------



## noirua (12 August 2007)

noirua said:


> Many a friend or work colleague may wish to include a vote for ASF. Afterall, a moments look at the others, after being shut out of "sharescene and Hotcopper" as they are forced to become a member, they will soon find the friendly open atmosphere at ASF, the best.




http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## insider (12 August 2007)

ASF is in 2nd place


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> We have over 10,000 members at ASF and only 317 votes?!?!
> 
> As the saying goes, don't put off until tomorrow what you can do this instant.
> 
> http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php




Due to you blokes I've voted three times now.

As George Burns once said " If I paid $3 for a cigar, I'd expect to sleep with it"

Boy Noirua your committed

Joe, you know you've got the best forum


----------



## Gundini (13 August 2007)

Bump 

Has ShareScene run too hard too early?

Does ASF have any gas left in the tank?

Did Top Stocks run over a patch of bindies?

All will be revealled soon in this Tour de Forums...

http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## 1978mable (13 August 2007)

Give it a rest Noirua, Sorry but my faith in ASF is starting to slip after seeing comment after silly comment

The main reason you get “forced” from a forum is by breaking the rules. It’s a little hypocritical to complain as I’ve seen on other topics here that people are posting false things about ASF on HC and then allow the same to occur about HC/SS on ASF.

This competition still has over 90 days to go, at the rate some people are going on and on about this competition I think it will drive some onto other forums to get away from it all.

Please just think about it for a second before posting yet another comment.


----------



## The Mint Man (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> Give it a rest Noirua, Sorry but my faith in ASF is starting to slip after seeing comment after silly comment
> 
> The main reason you get “forced” from a forum is by breaking the rules. It’s a little hypocritical to complain as I’ve seen on other topics here that people are posting false things about ASF on HC and then allow the same to occur about HC/SS on ASF.
> 
> ...




please explain what has been said? I hope your not refering to my earlier post because what I said about hot copper is 100% true. Ill say it again, HC is a **** site, navigation leaves much to be desired.
Also the fact that you only have 2 posts is a little suspect, how can your faith in ASF be slipping? yourve hardly been here! Are you from one of those other forums?

Anyway...
Joe, are you able to send a mass PM to all forum members requesting them to vote? might be an idea.

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> Give it a rest Noirua, Sorry but my faith in ASF is starting to slip after seeing comment after silly comment
> 
> The main reason you get “forced” from a forum is by breaking the rules. It’s a little hypocritical to complain as I’ve seen on other topics here that people are posting false things about ASF on HC and then allow the same to occur about HC/SS on ASF.
> 
> ...



 This is a HC proxy. Ha!


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> Give it a rest Noirua, Sorry but my faith in ASF is starting to slip after seeing comment after silly comment
> 
> The main reason you get “forced” from a forum is by breaking the rules. It’s a little hypocritical to complain as I’ve seen on other topics here that people are posting false things about ASF on HC and then allow the same to occur about HC/SS on ASF.
> 
> ...



Maybe we could have another thread  "1978marble attacks fellow member on Friendly ASF Site" heh heh LOL


----------



## noirua (13 August 2007)

noirua said:


> http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php




ASF have slipped to third place and sharescene to second place. Is there a flaw in the one person one vote procedure?


----------



## 1978mable (13 August 2007)

The Mint Man, The post is in reply to Noirua's comments, I can't see how I could have been any clearer. Noirua’s comments just don’t do ASF any justice, to be blunt they are bizarre. 

“"I had a Dream", All those who voted for ASF eventually became *'s of the investment scene. Those who voted for one of the others became sad investors, eventually living their lives in poverty.”

ASF doesn’t have a tenth of the crap posted on HC/TP therefore I find it alarming that the above is being allowed. 

BIG BWACULL, Kennas & The Mint Man..  nice replies, avoid the issue being raised and go on the personal attack. It seems your allowed to post crap if it’s in support of ASF. Lets keep the standards high and show people what the ASF has to offer over the other forums, then again I must be anti ASF.. give me a break.

PS TopStocks has jumped from third with 23% to first with 31% in less then an hour, that just shows me that this poll is starting to become a face, it’s very clear not all voting is “above board€


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> The Mint Man, The post is in reply to Noirua's comments, I can't see how I could have been any clearer. Noirua’s comments just don’t do ASF any justice, to be blunt they are bizarre.
> 
> “"I had a Dream", All those who voted for ASF eventually became *'s of the investment scene. Those who voted for one of the others became sad investors, eventually living their lives in poverty.”
> 
> ...



Get a grip buddy its all in good fun, Hot crapper and Top Cat just don't do it for me so each to his own and your comments are welcomed wether in agreeance or not, It would be dull place if we just all agreed, All Opinions are valued if you agree you will be a *  (lol o.k)


----------



## doctorj (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> ASF doesn’t have a tenth of the crap posted on HC/TP therefore I find it alarming that the above is being allowed.



I think many people are taking it too seriously, yourself included.  Its all a bit of fun.  While it would be great to see ASF win and Joe get the recognition he deserves, at the end of the day, the poll has a number of flaws and won't necessarily pick the best.  There are a number of people that clearly like ASF, SS and even HC.  Who cares which one is the most popular?

We're not going to moderate a fan's enthusiasm.  It's in good spirits.  I'm sorry if you find his rallying posts annoying or offensive, but you have the choice to self-moderate and not open this thread.


----------



## The Mint Man (13 August 2007)

1978mable said:


> The Mint Man, The post is in reply to Noirua's comments, I can't see how I could have been any clearer. Noirua’s comments just don’t do ASF any justice, to be blunt they are bizarre.
> 
> “"I had a Dream", All those who voted for ASF eventually became *'s of the investment scene. Those who voted for one of the others became sad investors, eventually living their lives in poverty.”
> 
> ...




I speak the truth, its not a personal attack. Maybe you cant handle the truth.

Cheers


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 August 2007)

Vote now and become a * (Yes this is a joke, Mr market doesnt care who he swallows up * or not, Make informed decisions about your investments after all this is your bread and butter your playing with) 
Any way Vote now and become an instant * or maybe a # who knows you may even qualify for a @  
Good luck 

http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php


----------



## Nicks (15 August 2007)

I tried to vote for ASF, but it says I have voted before, when I haven't.

My guess is it goes by IP Address and someone else at my work has voted as we all go through the same server. Bugga.



It looks like you have already voted. Your vote was not counted.

Vote for Forum of the Year: 
    Ratio 
Aussie Stock Forums   27% 
HotCopper   6% 
InvestEd   3% 
Shares.com.au   3% 
ShareScene   28% 
Stock Meeting Place   0% 
The Trading Game   0% 
TopStocks.com.au   31% 
Traders Network   2%


----------



## noirua (15 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> If any of the night crew can help out ASF with a vote it would be appreciated.
> 
> Vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> ...





Have you forgotten to vote?


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> Bump
> 
> Has ShareScene run too hard too early?
> 
> ...





Yes indeed, and please don't forget to vote.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

Gundini said:


> I would think they register your IP address, therefore only able to vote once.
> 
> Surely
> 
> Vote Here http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php




***With all the sea of red around, no doubt, many may have forgotten that there is a vote on.***


----------



## Joe Blow (16 August 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> Anyway...
> Joe, are you able to send a mass PM to all forum members requesting them to vote? might be an idea.




Just sent out an email!

Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!  

If you haven't yet, you can vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php

There's still time for us to regain some lost ground!


----------



## Bobby (21 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> It's all in good fun, and really as long as TS or HC don't win, all of us have something to smile about.




I voted for ASF, you need to sort out your problems with me !

Bobby.


----------



## noirua (23 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!
> 
> If you haven't yet, you can vote here: http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php
> 
> There's still time for us to regain some lost ground!




Still time to vote!


----------



## noirua (25 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Just sent out an email!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!
> 
> ...




The weekend has arrived and this may give you a chance to vote for ASF!


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Just sent out an email!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!
> 
> ...





Hi, have you just clicked on this link? Great! You are indeed needed as many have been too busy to register their vote. Hopefully you can help out! ***


----------



## noirua (30 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Just sent out an email!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!
> 
> ...





Good grief, "we are slipping down" and it is the case that "ASF NEEDS YOU!" ***


----------



## noirua (31 August 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> Just sent out an email!
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who have voted so far... your support is appreciated!
> 
> ...





Hi again, have you spoken to or visited a neighbour who has a computer and would like to vote for ASF, "bingo", well done, it only takes a mo' and ASF needs a lift - 4% behind the leader. ***


----------



## insider (31 August 2007)

jeeez Share Scene are miles away


----------



## noirua (1 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> Aussie Stock Forums   30%
> ShareScene   25%
> Top Stocks   28%
> Others 17%
> ...




Another sleepy weekend ahead and nothing much to do. ASF were in the lead but, we are now slipping behind. Spare a moment to vote and maybe, just maybe, invite others you know to vote as well. Why not send them an email!


----------



## noirua (2 September 2007)

Gundini said:


> I would think they register your IP address, therefore only able to vote once.
> 
> Surely
> 
> Vote Here http://compareshares.com.au/vote_forum.php





"...only able to vote once." - Have you voted once yet?


----------



## Boyou (11 November 2007)

This one's gone off the radar lately! 

I was wondering when the BIG anouncement will be made...after all voting closed weeks ago. Anyone have any clues?


----------



## noirua (12 November 2007)

Boyou said:


> This one's gone off the radar lately!
> 
> I was wondering when the BIG anouncement will be made...after all voting closed weeks ago. Anyone have any clues?





Hi Boyou, The competition ends on 30th November 2007, and you will be pleased to know that ASF are in the lead with 30% - 2nd place runner has 29% and third 25% with the rest way back.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 December 2007)

Thanks to the support of ASF members, we have recieved the runner up award from Compare Shares in the Best Stock Forum competition.

http://www.compareshares.com.au/case17.php

To all of ASF's loyal members and contributors: Thank you for making Aussie Stock Forums one of the best stock market forums in the country!


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 December 2007)

What about the individual (group?) that created ASF? Don`t know what their expectations were but certainly have created a unique board to communicate on for `down to earth` types that are generally  helpfull and interesting.

PS  this is not a suck.


----------



## noirua (14 December 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> To all of ASF's loyal members and contributors: Thank you for making Aussie Stock Forums one of the best stock market forums in the WORLD!





Slight modification.


----------

